# Do beta blockers help anxiety and are they tough to get?



## dingofling (Jun 2, 2012)

i take .5 mg xanax anywhere from 1-4 times a day, some times i can go a couple days with only take one or two, but rough days where i tend to get anxious due to school and work sometimes ill take more but never going over 4 a day. 

I'm switching to a new doctor in November and im petrified that she wont keep me on this regimen ive been on for about 4 months has saved my life, my grades are amazing, ive made a ton of friends, im always out doing something and having a good time and im making good money staying focused at work. 

If i asked for a beta blocker would that help with social anxiety, and regular type anxiety that xanax helps? I read up on it but never really saw anything regarding how it compares to xanax.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Beta blockers can help. Never tried them. There are subtype selective beta blockers which do not cause drowsyness. They are said to be much better. Also alpha agonists like clonidine are effective. I tried clonidine and it was great. Really good if I was having trouble sleeping too...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Xanax, as with all benzos, scares many doctors as it can be "addictive." In their world controlled substance = evil.:afr

Beta blockers are blood pressure pills. Nobody is going to abuse blood pressure pills. Thus there is nothing to scare doctors away from them.

Beta blockers can help with the physical symptoms of anxiety, "stage fright" type of stuff -- turning red, shaking, feeling like your heart is going to jump out of your chest, etc....

I've used various beta blockers over the last decade, although never for anxiety. I've used them for their main purpose which is to treat high blood pressure. Never noticed them to do anything for anxiety, but then my anxiety is almost entirely mental, mainly characterized by avoidance of social situations. Little in the way of physical symptoms.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I got offered Beta Blockers almost immediately after going to the doc for meds for anxiety and depression. They do wonders for my anxiety.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

We need to search more about this.
the pros and cons.
I think when I was younger I was given a Beta blocker treatment.
All I remember is that I only used it for a week and gave up cause of imsomnia tossing and tough time to sleep, now I'm not really sure if it's was a Beta blocker treatment eaxactly. But we need more opinions.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I take beta blockers to help with my hand tremors but they don't do anything to reduce my anxiety.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Aces_Shy said:


> I take beta blockers to help with my hand tremors but they don't do anything to reduce my anxiety.


I just talk to my father about this, and he says this will be used to slow the palpitations of your heart.
I don't think this could help with anxiety has nothing to do with the brain(mind)
where the problem is.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

It helps with physical symptoms of anxiety. Shakiness, rapid heart rate, for example.
It's not going to do anything mentally.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

bazinga said:


> It helps with physical symptoms of anxiety. Shakiness, rapid heart rate, for example.
> It's not going to do anything mentally.


I have taken Beta Blockers too - Propranolol. The above is my experience - mentally they have no direct mental effect on my moderate anxiety.

I don't know what effect they'd have on a panic attack though, if they'd put a ceiling on that severe mental anxiety.

They are useful though as stop most of the physical symptoms of anxiety - I don't blush, my heart doesn't beat as fast and my hands don't shake in a very stressful situation.

They therefore mean my mental anxiety doesn't escalate through the worry that I appear weird from physical symptoms.

Overall then, they are very useful if you get embarrassing physical symptoms, especially when you have to do things in public.

The only negative (aside from them having little direct mental anxiolytic effect) is that if you use them everyday, they make getting an erection difficult.


----------

